# Farmers Insuarance Lowrider Truck Scandal!



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Farmers Appraised The "More Than Evil" 92 Ranger At 145k Numerous Times, Sat Back And Charged The Insanely High Yearly Premiums, And Now That The Unbearable Happens They Don't Want To Put Out...
Sign In To The Local Paper And Show A Fellow Low Low Vet Some Support!

http://www.pe.com/local-news/rivers...urance-dispute.ece?ssimg=502442#ssStory502783


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Read The Article Log In And Register And Drop A Line, Share Ur Thoughts, Imagine If U Where In This Mess..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

of course theyre not gonna cover a 92 ford ranger for $145,000 are u crazy. I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers. i use farmers on my dailys not my lolows. Theres been so many cases if insurance fraud on lowriders it aint even funny, remember Vandalized, the astro van full radical, same thing. they dig into your finances, see if youve tried to get a loan lately, they see if you are broke etc, they become dicks and they will do anything and everything to prove the owner is trying to come up. 
they know those radicals arent worth shit as time change and they expect stuff like this. hopefully dude gets paid but good luck...


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

that sucks, hope he gets more than what was offered. He did make his monthly payments for 145k coverage. :ninja:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Skim said:


> of course theyre not gonna cover a 92 ford ranger for $145,000 are u crazy. I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers. i use farmers on my dailys not my lolows. Theres been so many cases if insurance fraud on lowriders it aint even funny, remember Vandalized, the astro van full radical, same thing. they dig into your finances, see if youve tried to get a loan lately, they see if you are broke etc, they become dicks and they will do anything and everything to prove the owner is trying to come up.
> they know those radicals arent worth shit as time change and they expect stuff like this. hopefully dude gets paid but good luck...


:yessad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

if I am not mistaken, Farmers does that, they insure cars, and they make you pay for likea whole year of High ass costs, then it will be covered, so basically you go a year without coverage, even though you are paying for coverage. Then after the year, they will pay full value for your appraisal price. If that is the case, they will win there case, or Farmers will settle out of court.



Skim said:


> of course theyre not gonna cover a 92 ford ranger for $145,000 are u crazy. I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers. i use farmers on my dailys not my lolows. Theres been so many cases if insurance fraud on lowriders it aint even funny, remember Vandalized, the astro van full radical, same thing. they dig into your finances, see if youve tried to get a loan lately, they see if you are broke etc, they become dicks and they will do anything and everything to prove the owner is trying to come up.
> they know those radicals arent worth shit as time change and they expect stuff like this. hopefully dude gets paid but good luck...


----------



## Lac3re (Nov 1, 2011)

145k for 92 Ford Ranger? ...really?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i dont understand how it could have ever been appraised for that much in the first place?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Like all other insurances, you got to prove why the vehicle is woth that much. It would be different if vehicle aprraised for 20g's and not 100k plus. That's money the insurance has to cop out with. So yeah, you better believe they are going to do full investagation before they write out a check. I have a friend that has his radical car appraised for 250k. Insurance staright up told him if car ends up missing, they will spend the money to hire investagators to make sure you didn't pull a scam.


----------



## petermarr (Mar 16, 2012)

I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if it was insured for that.... thats what I would expect to see from farmers :dunno:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Whether we think its worth 145k or not, its Farmers pedo (issue) for putting it on paper.....It is on paper right?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

thats screwed up hopefully he gets his money. i can't recall what this truck looks like any one got pics


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

the car was never stolen, it's just hidden. those who know just know.


thanks, MM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

este guey lol


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BOUNZIN said:


> thats screwed up hopefully he gets his money. i can't recall what this truck looks like any one got pics



i would agree, does anyone have any pics of the truck?:dunno:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Kinda like on ebay how some junks qualify for there 50,000 dollar vehicle purchase protection...
If I had a ranger insured for that amount of cash It would disapear too...LOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## jlsullivan (Mar 19, 2012)

I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers. i use farmers on my dailys not my lolows. Theres been so many cases if insurance fraud on lowriders it.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone have any pics of this truck?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

leg46y said:


> anyone have any pics of this truck?


There's pics in the link in the first post...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Firefly said:


> There's pics in the link in the first post...


aint that the truck FROM mi vida loca


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

jlsullivan said:


> I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers. i use farmers on my dailys not my lolows. Theres been so many cases if insurance fraud on lowriders it.





petermarr said:


> I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers.





Skim said:


> of course theyre not gonna cover a 92 ford ranger for $145,000 are u crazy. I can imagine them laughing about it at the board meeting that following monday. besides, he shoulda had specialty car insurance on it not farmers. i use farmers on my dailys not my lolows. Theres been so many cases if insurance fraud on lowriders it aint even funny, remember Vandalized, the astro van full radical, same thing. they dig into your finances, see if youve tried to get a loan lately, they see if you are broke etc, they become dicks and they will do anything and everything to prove the owner is trying to come up.
> they know those radicals arent worth shit as time change and they expect stuff like this. hopefully dude gets paid but good luck...


wtf? lol :rofl:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

$145,000 radical truck an there is only one picture of it?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I got a call from an insurance investigator a few weeks ago apparently a guy in tucson az his coupe was stolen and he turned in pictures of my coupe and others to the insurance company to get more money. I talked with the investigator and proved it was my car but he says they get cases like this allll the time and have programs to search the web for these pictures. He found the pics traced back to layitlow then found my number cuz of an insurance claim I made before. He said that dude is getting insurance fraud charges put on him :roflmao: I also told them if the guy is claiming he had daytons don't quote him for new daytons cuz most likely they were $300 chinas. He prob ain't gettin shit now anyway

If u pay high premiums and you legitimately have a loss they should pay!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> wtf? lol :rofl:


them ****** stole my monday morning rap! lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lay down teh ban hammer :guns:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Damn. All these cars getting stolen. Whats da best insurance company to use for a high dollar vehicle? Any suggestions?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ElReyJr said:


> Damn. All these cars getting stolen. Whats da best insurance company to use for a high dollar vehicle? Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

BOUNZIN said:


> thats screwed up hopefully he gets his money. i can't recall what this truck looks like any one got pics


took this pic couple months bak at a show good luck on gettin the cash for it....


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

He must of ran out of money he got to the exhaust set up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

1992 ford ranger worth as much as 7 or 8 2002 Porche Carreras


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

That Exhaust is trend setting :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche mofles like a moffugah. 145 g's???? LMAO!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> took this pic couple months bak at a show good luck on gettin the cash for it....


$145,000 into what part? man he better have his kids college paid for if he blew that kinda bread on that truck.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

JDS GOT IT NOW..


----------



## kool4t6 (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont see any blower on that motor, says on page 3 that iit is a 350 with a blower....


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Skim said:


> $145,000 into what part? man he better have his kids college paid for if he blew that kinda bread on that truck.


i dont see how he could possibly have that much in it.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe he meant 14,500 not 145,000


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> Maybe he meant 14,500 not 145,000


:yes:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

Its called an appraisel cert.... Pay any were from 200-500 dollars and then you have your insurance cover comprehensive or theft...... No insurance company will give you a full amount of their own estimates..... The only company that doest require a appraisel is haggerty...... Even haggerty can stiff u on the amount..... Trust me my wife has been a insurance for a decade and see this shit all the time.... Stop being cheap and get a appraisel!


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Been a while, dead topic. Case settled for I believe 250k yes 1/4 mil.
Bad faith and I belive the policy was written up falsely. Heard 1 maybe 2 employees are looking at jail time.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

the quarter million dollar ford ranger. i'd go buy two used gallardos and then light the change on fire right in front of the farmers insurance building just for the fuck of it.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, nice update. Yeah, it's insane to think that truck was worth that much but dude was paying for it, Farmer's fucked up for appraising it like that, and the way insurance companies fuck with people, score one for the little guy. Dude better have stepped his game up and be rolling a 58 vert or something


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lowlowlow said:


> Dude better have stepped his game up and be rolling a 58 vert or something


For $250k he better be rolling something better than a 58.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

DAMN!


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

just stupid


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U think business take loss. No consumers take loss. So when your home does a scam he's really stealing from you not the insurance.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lone star said:


> U think business take loss. No consumers take loss. So when your home does a scam he's really stealing from you not the insurance.


Truth. Same for retail. theft = higher prices for everyone.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> U think business take loss. No consumers take loss. So when your home does a scam he's really stealing from you not the insurance.


its why nobody wants to insure lowriders


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

all yall high fivin homeboy.....your rates just went up suckers.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> For $250k he better be rolling something better than a 58.


There is nothing better than a 58! :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There is nothing better than a 58! :nono:


a six foe training day monte carlo yo'


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There is nothing better than a 58! :nono:


Sure there is, a 57


----------



## piranah (Jun 17, 2013)

Based on that photo, he got a hell of a deal with what the insurance company offered. Unless he really was paying for 150k estimate.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> a six foe training day monte carlo yo'


hell yeah. LOL. i been lookin for a gbody six foe. with the rare 14x3" wheels.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

brb. checking craigslist for 92 ford pick ups.


----------



## creolered (Jul 4, 2014)

Know this post was a while ago, but whatever happened? Just curious!!


----------

